# Vintage Minolta XG2



## sailorpete (Jan 17, 2011)

I have a vintage Minolta XG 2 complete with a Vivitar 85-205mm Auto zoom and a Makinon 24mm lens, the lens are as new,  what should I do with them?. Is it worth selling the kit and what could I expect to get if I did.
Kind regards.
Peter.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jan 17, 2011)

sailorpete said:


> I have a vintage Minolta XG 2 complete with a Vivitar 85-205mm Auto zoom and a Makinon 24mm lens, the lens are as new,  what should I do with them?. Is it worth selling the kit and what could I expect to get if I did.
> Kind regards.
> Peter.



Research the eBay for completed sales would be my advice. Good luck.


----------



## Alex_Holland (Jan 18, 2011)

Load it up and shoot!

I always check eBay. Get a good idea of what others are asking.


----------

